# Churros, anyone?



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello! I would like to make churros, and I'm wondering if anybody has experience with this. I'm interested in knowing if I should buy a churro maker or if it's enough with a pastry bag.
Thanks for your comments!
Rocio:chef:


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Are you talking about fried pastry filled with chocolate?
If so I have had better luck using a italian recipe for dough
called sfogliatella: 

2 pounds of ap flour, 2 whole eggs, 1/4 pound of unsalted butter,
2 cups white wine, 2 tablespoons baking powder.

Melt butter and Wine gently, Combine dry ingredients. Put dry ingredients
on table and form well. Mix slighly cooled wine butter mixture with eggs.
Pour into well and incorporate like you would while making pasta dough.
Work dough thoroughly while being careful not to overwork it. Let dough
rest in refri for 2 ours, then roll out with pasta maker as you would to make
ravioli. I fill with straight bittersweet chocolate or an extra firm ganache.
Form churro or ravioli shapes and fry at 350 degrees for 2 to 3 minutes.
Garnish with powder sugar and plate. Its a good alternative. These churros
will last up to two days uncooked in refrigerator. Great filled with Raspberries,
lemon zest, and raspberry jam. Also sweetened Mascarpone and chocolate.

Good luck


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You can get by with a pastry bag and a large star tip. They may not be perfectly straight and stick-like- and won't be filled- but they'd be yummy rolled in cinnamon sugar, vanilla sugar, etc. Why not a sugar and cocoa powder bath too?


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Stephen and Mezzaluna for your answers. I'm not buying the churro maker then, and I'm definitely trying the Sfogliatella. In my country, we eat the churros as Mezzaluna describes, but we also eat them filled with chocolate and "arequipe" which in some countries is also called "dulce de leche"....mmm!!!! Ok...off I go...I have to make room in my diet for a special day for churros:lol: 
Rocio:chef:


----------

